# Message #86 - Any way to fix without C&DE??



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Is there a way to reset the todo database without "clear and delete everything"?

Here is the story: I had a drive start failing in my S2 DTivo. Slow, Freezin, Pixelizing, etc. - in other words - bad blocks on the drive.

I will skip a lot of failed attempts to fix it, but in the end I got a Samsung SATA 1TB drive with a SATA-to-IDE adapter and used dd_rescue to clone the failing 320GB drive to it. It may be important to note that there were no bad blocks in first 2 GB of the drive - so I am assuming this means the root,var. kernel and what not all got transfered safely - but there were plenty bad blocks elsewhere. I made sure the drive worked (or so I thought) and then expanded the drive to full 1TB by using WinMFS's mfsadd (as this allows expansion where plain mfstools 2.0 do not)

The new drive booted like a champ and I can watch all the existing recordings and the "System Info" shows almost 900 hours of space. I thought all was great last night but this morning I noticed there are no new recordings. So I went to add a movie to a todo list, and got "Message #86" error. I tried a number of things, season passes, record live TV, all ending up in same error message. As per many online suggestions, I rebooted the box - no luck.

From my research it looks like "Message #86" means the ToDo database is corrupt. Now here is the question - is there any way to reset/rebuild the database without doing clear and delete everything? I really would like to keep my 300+ hours of recordings (even though some of them are now a bit corrupt) and would really like to keep my thumbs data and season passes.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.

-HH


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

clear program data & todo list


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

T1V0 said:


> clear program data & todo list


As I mentioned, I would really like to avoid doing this, since this will also delete season passes and thumbs data.

I seem to have tracked the issue down to an entry in MFS under /DiskUsed that is missing the data - now, how do I delete the entry?


```
action_mfs '/DiskUsed/010:003:421888:6926237' ''
can't open object (errDbNotFound)
```
-HH


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you ever make it anywhere with this, or did you eventually clear?

I've got a SIMILAR problem in a unit that I upgraded for a friend. It was "acting funny" which I interpreted as a dying disk.. It had already been upgraded, so I did a migration to a Samsung 1tb, but didn't try to save the shows (I did save the to-do, which is where I probably went wrong!!)

Anyway, now this friend has hundreds of shows recorded, and it THINKS it's been recording some show for a week or so, and wont record anything else.

I had her delete that one show, and there's no other show with a red recording dot now, but it's acting very sluggish now - like it's busy, and not fully populating the show lists and to-do lists.

Other than a pause/boot/57 error check, is there anything anyone would know to do? Any way to backup/restore the season passes if I do a clear and reset?


Thanks!!

-Steve


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

172pilot said:


> Did you ever make it anywhere with this, or did you eventually clear?
> 
> I've got a SIMILAR problem in a unit that I upgraded for a friend. It was "acting funny" which I interpreted as a dying disk.. It had already been upgraded, so I did a migration to a Samsung 1tb, but didn't try to save the shows (I did save the to-do, which is where I probably went wrong!!)


I am thinking WinMFS is just buggy.

In the end the issue was that the MFS database was all sorts of corrupted and I am guessing this happened when I did WinMFS "mfsadd". So I re-imaged the drive with dd_rescue and did not use WinMFS, and now all is fine (of course I only get 320GB of my 1TB drive, but once I am ready I might just re-image it with a clean image and use full TB)

-HH


----------

